# My dog attacked someone! Advice please?



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

It's been a while since I posted. Almost forgot about this place I was so busy. My shepherd pup is now 9 months old and for the most part he has been a typical puppy. He is doing well with obedience loves to learn. Infact the only "disappointment" you can say I have had is he is just SOOO sweet. A total love bug. Wants everyone to be his friend. I was expecting a more reserved shepherd personality not a lab, also I had wanted to do schutzhund with him and have been having my doubts as to whether he would have the chops for the bite work phase.

Until last night. Last night he scared me. He attacked a man and left him with a very bad bite. I guess it would help if I gave details of the incident. I had Mako with me while dropping my BF of at his job (He works 3rd shift). I badly needed gas and ended up at a pretty sketchy place. I had gone in to pay and this guy was kinda following me around. He grabbed my butt ( I turned around and said Excuse me loudly, not sure if it was intentional or not at the time.) Anywho afterwards I was out at the car sitting in the drivers seat while the gas was pumping My window was down. The guy came up the side of my car reached into the window and grabbed me. I started yelling at him and hit him but he didn't let go. Mako had been napping in the cargo area and he charged to the front and bit the guys hand. The guy let go of me and I crawled to the passenger side. Mako would not let go. The guy punched Mako in the head a few times and backed away from the car quickly. Mako went out the window after him (I am not entirely sure if the dog was STILL latched on to the guy or if he jumped out going for a second bite). I jumped out of the car and ran around. I think they guy must have tripped over the gas hose because was on the ground by the time I got back. He was hitting my boy so hard  I grabbed Mako's collar he let the guy go and for a moment I thought he was going to turn and bite me he had snarled but stopped mid snap and just looked up at me with his happy go lucky face he always has. I put him back in the car got in and drove to the other side of the street to call 911. Cops and an ambulance ended up coming to the scene. I didn't see the extent of the damage but there was a lot of blood on the ground and the guy needed stitches for sure (On a side note one off the officers mentioned this creepazoid had an outstanding warrant - he tried running from the scene)

Ugh. Nothing like this has ever happened to me before. I am still so shaken about it. This has been hard to type up. Lucky for me the responding officer was a dog person. He came right up to us and said "So this little guy caused all that damage?" Mako was super friendly and the officer pet him. That put me at ease a bit. They turned the bite case over to animal control (I had an interview with them this afternoon). They are still investigating the bite. Mako is being quarantined for the next 10 days. 

I have an appointment with an attorney on Thursday so I can better understand the dog bite laws and to prepare for a possible lawsuit. I'm very worried that Mako will be declared an "dangerous dog". I do believe there is a clause in the NC dog bite law that excuses bites happening while a crime is being committed so here is hoping the assault charge on this guy I'm filing sticks. I went to police station today so they could take pictures of the lovely bruises I have on my arm from the guy grabbing it. 

Oh also Mako had a vet visit today, he was swollen and very sore where he had been punched. I feel bad for my boy  

Sorry this has been so long. Can you tell I am still reeling? Basically I just need to know where to go from here. Is there anything I need to address training wise with Mako? He has been his normal friendly self with the vet staff, cops and all that. Even though he was hurting. I just don't want him to be traumatized by this! I am enough for both of us!

Part of me wishes that I had left Mako home, but the other part of me is so thankful he WAS there. Scary to think what could have happened to me. Ugh. i just hate this all around. Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You have an amazing dog and I truy hope that everything works in your favor. Is anyone(police or animal control) giving you an idea of what can happen? This guy could have raped and killed you and there is a chance he can sue you?

Do not be afraid of your dog, most people will openly admit that their dogs would not protect them in this kind of situation. I would seriously buy him a nice big steak.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would be doing cartwheels down the hallway if this was my dog. You have a great dog. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Hopefully the dog is returned and nothing comes out of him protecting you. Sounds like you have a really good Little puppy. Hopefully the scum who attacked you will be locked up for quite a while.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Your dog defended you while you were being attacked. I'm confused that your post reads as though there's a problem with your dog. I'm stunned that this is being processed as a "bite case" by animal control. I would be making *very* sure your attorney understands you expect him to mount a vigorous defense of your dog.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't have any advice to give you, since I've never been to your state, and I don't know the laws, and I haven't been in a similar situation. I can however send you good thoughts to help calm your nerves. You and your dog have a really strong bond, that is evident. Thank goodness he was there to save you. I would think if something terrible was going to come out of this the police officer wouldn't had been chill with you when he arrived. Hopefully him being chill around you and Mako indicates that the fellow will get in trouble, but you and your dog will be able to walk away from this together to heal each other from this traumatic experience.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Good boy Mako!!!! Glad you are safe! 

As for advice, it sounds like he is handling it well. But I would not be surprised if he is on edge for while when people approach you in the car. Do be aware. 

Also, if there is a concern of a lawsuit, be careful what you put online.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is he with you during his 10 day quarantine?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! I would be shook up too. I think you're going to feel a lot better after you talk to your attorney on Thursday. The guy attacked you. The dog defended you. Awesome! You know that's what the police were thinking even though they really can't say it.

Try not to worry. Make a list of questions for your attorney and just try to get your stress level down a bit. I had a stranger choke me before and it was a hairy process just going through all the police procedure with the photos for the bruising on my neck. 

Did you get a victim's rights pamphlet? If so, there may be a list of agencies in your area that handle (specifically) attacks on women. You may want to think about scheduling an appointment to talk to a counselor. They are really great and it's an opportunity to ask candid questions about procedures and any experience they have had with a similar situation. They have lots to offer and it is a place where you can relate what happened and they give you some suggestions based on their experiences. Your Attorney can also give you a recommendation. 

Your dog is a hero in my book. Try to find a calm space in your mind until the meeting with your attorney. Give your pup big hugs from us when you can.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Boy Mako!! Very, VERY, Good Boy!

That guy is going to be more worried about assault charges than suing you for a bite wound.

Steak for Mako!!!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes I am proud of my boy. Just afraid of bureaucracy I guess. The AC officer mentioned that there is clause about "provoked" bites in our state. She is the one that encouraged me to file assault charges. Last night I was more concerned with getting out of there. Right now it is just the not knowing that is causing all the anxiety.

The officer that took my report (the one mako wanted to love up on) told me I should be proud of him, and that he was such a good dog. 

It was just so unexpected! The attack on me and Mako's response. He really is the show the burglars the fine china type. He is so sweet and sensitive. I gave him a leash pop once and the poor boy practically had a melt down but here he was taking a beating and just getting well MAD about it.

I guess I have just heard the your dog won't protect you unless he has been trained to do so line so often and absolutely NOTHING ever once made me think he would be the exception to that rule. It throw me for a loop. 

I just keep playing the whole thing over in my mind. Ack. It was awful. Yeah. I am glad he was there. I just hope everything works out OK.

My BF was of course absolutely LIVID about the whole thing. So angry that some guy did that. He loved on Mako so hard. He came over today and I swear he bought the pet store out. Mako is set on toys and treats for like the next year


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Is he with you during his 10 day quarantine?


 Yes it is an in home quarantine. He can be in my back yard and go to the vet for follow up on his injuries.


----------



## txsunshine65 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Good boy Mako!*

Awesome dog, awesome bond you have with him. 
He deserves that load of new toys and treats!

Isn't it good to know that your 'love bug' is such a bad a** when he's needed? That's great temperament,
And he's only 9 months old.

I'm glad Mako was with you and glad you're both well.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Okay, I get where you're coming from now, re:bureaucracy. From the police officer to the animal control officer it sounds like all things are moving in your favor, as they should be. 

The shaky feeling you have will ease up and eventually go away, its all just so fresh right now. Its impossible not to go over it in your mind but try to remember the parts where you (and Mako) made good decisions/actions, too - not just what this criminal inflicted upon you. 

Love that your boyfriend showered Mako with rewards.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Is there a way to get any video surveillance from the gas station? Both inside when he initially grabbed you and out at the pump?

Edit to add, good boy Mako!


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

I would buy the dog a steak.

Something similar happened to my GF decades ago but the moron had no idea when he stuck his head in my car that there were 2 100 lb German shepherds in the car. One was hers and one was mine.
My dog was a rescue with a really bad attitude.

He was not happy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good Dog!!!!


Glad he is at home for the quarantine. Dog did great. You could have pulled a gun and shot someone for reaching into your vehicle and hanging onto your arm. What was his next move. The dog did spectacular, much better than putting a bullet in the guy. 

I hope this does not go down as a bite history for the boy. But if it does, it does. Prosecute the guy. Whatever he was trying to do wasn't anything good, and dropping charges will only give him more reason to go after you on the bite. 

Someone can sue you for anything. Anything. The judge has to hear the case though, and some will throw out some cases. If possible, jury trial. Juries are great. A judge can sit in judgment, knowing the law and seeing it played out and over time and time again. Sometimes they forget I think about the real people. 

But juries. Men on juries, and boyfriends, husbands, fathers, grandfathers, and if their girl, their wife, their daughter is threatened, they are rooting for the dog. 

Take pictures of the bruises if possible and keep the vet bill. Just in case. 

But I think you will be ok.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What sort of an idiot attacks someone with a large dog? With a GSD, Rottie or even Dobbie??? 

Insist that criminal charges be filed against the perpetrator. Follow through. Then do a civil suit for damages to both you and your dog.

And yup, treat the dog real good!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

voodoolamb said:


> Yes it is an in home quarantine. He can be in my back yard and go to the vet for follow up on his injuries.


That is good. At least he wasn't put somewhere where he would be stressed out. 


I think pictures of this dog are needed


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You need to file charges get the "assault" on the record for your dog if not yourself!
Title should have been *"My Dog Defended Me!"* Other that, you guys did good.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You are the victim. I hope it all goes well for you and your dog.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Like Selzer said...if someone is trying to rape you...you could've shot him.

Press him with full charges. Sexual assault (happened in store) included. Attempted abduction. Animal abuse. Everything. Your lawyer should be able to chock up a large list.

There should definitely be some cameras in/out of the gas station. Your attorney will probably be on that pretty quickly. Write down the time around when this happened, before you get any further away in memory. It'll help with finding footage (of course, it happened between your bf's shift start time & when the officer showed up).
Remember the officer's name/info. He can possibly be a witness of the dog's friendly behavior around normal people/the ability to perceive an attacker. He clearly wasn't just attacking anyone by the pumps.

I think your lawyer will be able to find out what he had an arrest warrant for...I'd say that there is a good chance he has a history of doing this stuff. If he has a history of assaulting women in any way--coupled with your bruises--you and Mako will be golden.

Document all of your treatment costs, along with your dog's.

Even here in Jersey, where you don't pump your own gas/get out of the car, both my girlfriend & sister say they avoid certain gas stations because of the creeps there.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

1.Your a woman alone in a dark dangerous place
2.You where sexually assaulted x 1 count
3. You where attacked again afterwards x 1 count
4. Your dog responded and attacked an active agressor
5. Your dog was also attacked while defending you
6. You suffered mental trauma, physical trauma, vet bills etc
7. Most gas stations have video so I am sure there is video evidence
8. Your attacker is a felon that was evading police

I fail to see the issue. You could probably represent yourself without a lawyer and be awarded damages ++. 
Any lawyer with a heart beat should be able to protect you and get you damages awarded too.

Your very lucky that your dog did protect you especially at 9 months. This is not common, hold onto him he is worth his weight in gold. 

I get people bringing their GSDs in all the time for protection evaluations. 99% of them do not have half of what it takes and go into flight mode if they or their handler is threatened / pressured much less the attack that happened to you. 
Most of the remainder are boderline and require numerous sessions before they will even offer a convincing deterrent much less engage.

I wouldnt worry about your dog, but some training by a qualified individual would definitely be a good idea if you want to pursue protection further.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You are an extremely lucky gal. You are very lucky you made it to your car safe and bringing mako with you saved you from being a victim on dateline and who knows how many other woman. He deserves a mention in the paper. Maybe your boyfriend can put a call into a local paper. I'm glad you are okay and Mako you are an incredible brave dog!!!!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone so much! You've definitely helped get me out of panic mode.  

I will be pursuing whatever charges I can and won't be dropping a danged thing! I've been documenting everything and I guess we shall see what happens. 

Other then being super drowsy from the pain killers the vet gave him he is pretty much unfazed. Once the quarantine is over and we get back into a routine I will keep a sharp eye to make sure he isn't nervous about being in the car, etc. 

I feel kinda bad for the little guy. He is my velcro dog. Everytime I've moved about the house today he has been doing his best to come with. I cooked dinner tonight having to keep stepping over him as he was sound asleep in the middle of the kitchen floor. Each time I run to the restroom he slooowly follows down the hall yawning at me. Poor guy. 



middleofnowhere said:


> What sort of an idiot attacks someone with a large dog? With a GSD, Rottie or even Dobbie???


Well it was a sneak attack on Mako's part. All black german shepherd, black interior of the vehicle and it was dark out. Bet the guy lost more then just a bit of flesh 



llombardo said:


> I think pictures of this dog are needed


Of course!!! Here are the most recent ones:









On the way to the mountains to play in the snow! 








Black is so hard to keep clean - especially because He LOVES mud and water. 








As you can see from the 5 gal bucket in the background... He is a small boy. Last weigh in was at 8 months and he was a whopping 46.2lbs. I am going to have a malinois sized shepherd with a wonky left ear me thinks.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

"I am going to have a malinois sized shepherd with a wonky left ear me thinks." . . . 

who is the bravest, strongest, most fearless defender of mom ever! Mako is a handsome guy and from the looks in his pics, a spitfire.

Congratulations on your wonderful boy! Glad to hear your tension is lessening, too. Glad to hear hear your getting your 'Irish' up, too. Good for you!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Good Boy Mako!! Very, VERY, Good Boy!
> 
> That guy is going to be more worried about assault charges than suing you for a bite wound.
> 
> Steak for Mako!!!


Yes! I agree! :thumbup:

Since it was at a gas station, there should be cameras, so hopefully the cameras caught him grabbing your butt and him reaching into your car.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely that dog deserves a steak, he did his job and very well at such a young age! The cameras at the gas station alone should be more than enough evidence plus the original officer seeing him afterwards very social is a big plus in his favour.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

A hero dog! I agree to file every possible charge against that creep. Without your boy, the outcome may have been awful! Call the media and get that dog's picture in the local paper!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I really hope everything goes amazing for you and Mako. He did an awesome job making sure his mom was safe, and that's amazing, not every dog has it in them to do that. I hope his is getting lots of love and pets and will have a fast recovery from any injuries he took from that *******!!

He looks beautiful by the way!


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Um, wow. Chances are really good there's video of all that. Write everything down. 
And wow, friendly dog that knows when to act...can't get better than that.
I hope everything goes well for you and Mako. He is wonderful.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't resist......Uh Oh! Better get Mako!


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

What a good boy! I really hope the lawyer gives you some good advice. It sounds to me like the guy brought it on himself so I don't think there is any chance he could sue you!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

voodoolamb said:


> Thank you everyone so much! You've definitely helped get me out of panic mode.
> 
> I will be pursuing whatever charges I can and won't be dropping a danged thing! I've been documenting everything and I guess we shall see what happens.
> 
> ...


He is a little guy but with the right attitude. I love that most people wouldn't expect it out of him. I'll tell you I got into the middle of two of mine fighting and I put my leg in front of the GSD as he was going to grab the other dog. Well he bit and released quickly once he realized it was me. I know what that split second did to my leg, I can only imagine the damage that was done to this guy for as long as your dog had him. Let's just say he is feeling it


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

So the idea that something _could_ happen to your boy when he was just protecting you, got me really upset. So, I looked up dog bite laws, and the definition of a dangerous or potentially dangerous dog, and found this little gem:

The provisions of this Article do not apply to:
(4) A dog where the injury inflicted by the dog was sustained by a person who, at the time of the injury, was committing a willful trespass or other tort, was tormenting, abusing, or assaulting the dog, had tormented, abused, or assaulted the dog, or was committing or attempting to commit a crime.

This is taken from North Carolina's 67-4.1. Definitions and procedures.
You can find the link here:
North Carolina Dog Bite Law

Anyway, with this I would assume him assaulting you would include committing a crime, and therefore your dog isn't at fault! Especially with video that you should be able to get of him committing the crime, and with a police officer to say how well behaved your dog is, this case should be open and close!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wags said:


> So the idea that something _could_ happen to your boy when he was just protecting you, got me really upset. So, I looked up dog bite laws, and the definition of a dangerous or potentially dangerous dog, and found this little gem:
> 
> The provisions of this Article do not apply to:
> (4) A dog where the injury inflicted by the dog was sustained by a person who, at the time of the injury, was committing a willful trespass or other tort, was tormenting, abusing, or assaulting the dog, had tormented, abused, or assaulted the dog, or was committing or attempting to commit a crime.
> ...


I think it's pretty important that she follows through with the assault charges. He needs to be found guilty of that so there are no loopholes.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

llombardo said:


> I think it's pretty important that she follows through with the assault charges. He needs to be found guilty of that so there are no loopholes.


Oh no, I'm not saying don't do that. I'm just saying that by her doing that, and him being found guilty, Mako will be protected against anything.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have nothing to add to the others regarding advice. 

All I can say is GOOD DOG MAKO!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolorama (Nov 11, 2015)

I am so sorry that happened to you!!  That's terrible and such a shocking thing because you're never really expecting anything like that to actually happen. Sheesh I'm so sorry!!   What a good dog though! Thank goodness he was with you. I feel proud of him for you!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I think it's pretty important that she follows through with the assault charges. He needs to be found guilty of that so there are no loopholes.


He needs to be in jail so he can't assault anyone else.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What a great boy! And beautiful too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The OP should not have to pay a lawyer for this. The police should ask her if he wants to press charges, and that should be it. The police should then turn it over to the prosecutor. 

It is sad that we need to lawyer up even when we are victims of crime if our dogs are in any way involved. Paying that bill adds insult to injury.

The dog is awesome of course. A dog that is great with everyone, and petted by the cops, but when push came to shove, he showed what he was made out of. That is what we should be trying to achieve when it comes to breeding.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

YAY MAKO!!! as not to repeat what great advice people have given, I am just going to say I am glad you are ok, and Mako is out of quarantine. I can't even imagine what you went through that night. 

As much as you can without crossing any legal boundaries, keep us posted. Sending some hugs your way!


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

What an amazing BOY! He is forever your hero. I hope that this creeper spends some time in jail! He messed with the wrong lady! GO MAKO! :wub:


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank God for Mako!

In my neck of that woods at least, you would have most likely been found completely justified in using deadly force on this "man". He was committing assault and his intent could have been robbery, rape, or murder. He is LUCKY he got bitten and not shot. 

I agree, press those criminal charges no matter what. It may be ruled that he needs to pay your lawyers fees also. (though... sounds like he isn't the sort to pony up with that.)

Mako may be small, he may have a soft left ear, but he is beautiful with the heart of a lion. I'm glad that after he defended you, you are defending him. I have full faith the law will understand this situation and you and Mako will have no troubles. 

(HUGS) that had to have been terrifying, and GOOD BOY MAKO.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree PLEASE PRESS CHARGES AGAINST THE MOLESTER ... maybe you can save another woman from attempted molestation!!! Give Mako a big hug from me ... what a good boy to protect you.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your support!!! I do have a pretty special little guy  

I have actually spoken with two attorneys since my last post. One who will be handling the assault on me and the other which I retained for Mako's sake. 

I can't go into too much detail about the first meeting. There's some concern regarding lack of evidence - but we shall see. I am happy to report that after the lowlifes trip to the hospital to get stitched up, his next one was in the back of a police cruiser. He IS in jail. I am sure it isn't a surprise to anyone here that he had a rap sheet about a mile long. Drug charges mostly - but also a recent armed robbery (thus the outstanding warrant) and a domestic violence charge from 2011. 

But onto Mako's Lawyer!!!

To be honest there is a good chance I didn't need to speak to him at all. But I am glad I did. It's better for me to know all the possibilities and have some plans laid out. He also has experience with a similar situation where another client's dog attacked a burglar and actually WAS declared a dangerous dog and the bite "victim" filed a civil suit. It turned out well for them so I have hope. (On a side note OMG i friggin hate the world we live in sometimes!)

It's pretty much standard procedure to bring in animal control to investigate any bite case. What is going to happen is they will make a decision on if Mako will be declared a dangerous dog within the next 30 days or so depending on their current case load. If so they will send me a certified letter that I will need to respond to within the time frame dictated on the letter (5 business days) If he is declared dangerous I can request a hearing and can plead my case in front of a judge. 

The things we have going against us are:
His breed
The fact he is an un neutered male
the bite required hospitalization 

If he IS declared dangerous it is doubtful he will be taken away or destroyed but I will have to get somewhere in the range of $50,000 - $100,000 in liability insurance, will be forced to sterilize him, and he will not allowed to be off my property without being muzzled and leashed. Plus any other arbitrary restrictions they deem necessary. Oh and I can be held criminally negligible if I rehome him with out disclosing in writing that he has a bite history and he harms someone.

Whew. So we are being proactive about this. I have spoken with my vet and the trainer we've been using. (Very thankful i have good ones!!!) They will be writing up statements testifying to his even temperament. Our doctor said she'd be sure to mention that even in a stressful environment while in a fair deal of pain Mako only showed mild interest in the examination and was more concerned with getting ear scratches. My trainer was P***** Off! Ticked that it is even an issue. He also assured me that if it did come down to a hearing he will make sure that we get CGC'd before hand and he would get every trainer he knows within 100 miles to come do a behavioral assessment. 

Anywho, my attorney is going to submit their written statements, a copy of the police report regarding the assault on me and a carefully worded letter on his practice's letterhead to animal control on my behalf next week. Hopefully if they are even thinking about declaring him dangerous that will sway them to make the right decision and if they do - well we have a head start on the preparations for the hearing. 

all and all I am feeling pretty good about it. Just wish I had a time machine and can skip the next few weeks!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't even imagine how stressful this must be for you. Hope those weeks fly by and you get good news.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so happy that Mako has so many people in his corner. I hope this gets settled quickly so you guys can move on.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

This sounds like you are in very good hands. The preventative mode your counsel is pursuing is exactly what you want. Be sure you mention, like tomorrow morning by phone, the existence of this thread (if you haven't already). Offer to send a direct link to it or printed copy to your counsel and from that point forward don't deviate from their advice. 

Oh, and start thinking (and making a list) of EVERYONE Mako comes into contact with: groomers, pet store personnel, neighbors, drive-through employees(!!!), anyone and everyone you can think of. People who've only interacted with him once or infrequently, even better. Basically people who could testify to the safe/non-threatening interaction they had with him even though Mako was unfamiliar with them. Don't worry about contacting them or anything like that, just try to make a list with short description. Not saying your lawyer will want or use them all but it'll be real nice for him to have plenty to choose from. 

So glad you're being protective of yourself and Mako and following through. Don't worry, if you follow your counsel's advice, the matter remains contained to what has already occurred with no new facts coming into play and that is very much in your favor. Also, remember that this portion of this entire ordeal will come to a close and is now completely within your control. You'll need to keep following through and exercising patience, but your a GSD owner - you've got this.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

So glad you got your lawyer ducks in a row and have a good support structure. It is frustrating that you have to go through so many hoops as the victim in this. But it sounds like you have your team. Best to you and keep us posted of the outcome!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm confused? Why do you need a lawyer, let alone two lawyers? Did you have the guy arrested for the assault on you? Was the guy arrested for anything besides his outstanding warrant (s)? 

Why didn't the Officer on scene secure the charges for the two separate assaults on you? I am late tot this thread, but what do you think the mopes intentions were when he reached into your car and grabbed you? Was he planning on robbing you, abducting you, carjacking, sexual assault? All of these would be felonies and you wouldn't need your own lawyer as the victim of a crime. 

As I read your story, your dog bit a guy that was grabbing and assaulting you inside your car. If you had a tazer and tazed him or OC spray and sprayed him or gouged out his eye with your car keys, you would not need a lawyer. Your dog is just another "use of force" similar to defending yourself with a tazer, baton or OC spray. 

You need to follow up with the Police Department and your District Attorney or Prosecutor. Charges need to be secured on your behalf, you can do this, but the Police Officer should have done it that night. 

I'm glad your ok and your dog did a great job. I am a little confused at the outcome so far. As far as the attorneys go, they will be happy to take your money. But, if it does go to court they will not be any help if you are the victim. That is for the District Atty or prosecutor and victims do not pay to have their cases prosecuted. 

I could offer more advice if I knew more of the details. 

Again, glad your ok and your dog did a great job. 

There is a really good book you may want to read; "The gift of fear" by Gavin de Becker. I recommend this book highly to all of us, including LEO's and their family members.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> As far as the attorneys go, they will be happy to take your money. But, if it does go to court they will not be any help if you are the victim. That is for the District Atty or prosecutor and victims do not pay to have their cases prosecuted.
> 
> There is a really good book you may want to read; "The gift of fear" by Gavin de Becker. I recommend this book highly to all of us, including LEO's and their family members.



Attorneys can provide peace of mind, in a consult capacity anyway. Had she not consulted, she would not have the information she has now. Local attorneys also tend to know the local LEO's and Judges and how things might unfold which can vary a bit from place to place. It's hard to get prosecuting attorneys, LEO or anyone else to give a victim as comprehensive an explanation, answer individual questions and be as available as attorneys are. My attorney seems to get much faster and more detailed responses when requests for information are sent on his letterhead than when I try to get it via a phone call.lol Not required - maybe, but a good tool if you can afford it. 

That book you recommended is outstanding and unique. It is the reason that for many years I switch up my neighborhood travel routes when walking after dark. I would also highly recommend it to everyone. There are situations other than the obvious you don't want to be caught unprepared by bad guys - the book is very comprehensive and has great suggestions to minimize your risk of danger.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm curious, too, why you need a lawyer to defend you. The guy reached into the car to grab you, he could have been intending to kidnap-rape-kill you. Deadly force would probably have been justified if you'd used a gun at that point. The dog was a weapon and he did his job protecting you from possible assault and even murder (who knows, this guy was already a criminal). 

The dog should not be declared dangerous, but Animal Control also isn't a court of law and you have every right to appeal their decision in higher courts should it come to that. I wouldn't trust AC to make the right decision, I also don't think you should have to pay a ton of court fees to appeal their decision. 

This whole thing is just wrong. The dog laws are so different than laws concerning any other weapons. I've heard you'd be better off shooting an assaulter dead than using your dog to defend yourself. To me, this is not justice.

You were the victim. Your dog protected you from possible murder. The dog is clearly social and stable otherwise. There is no reason in the world you should have to pay a dime, and the fact that you already have is not right, legally or otherwise. 

I'm sorry you are in this situation. You are the victim. You are handling it well, but I don't think you should be financially responsible for any of this- in fact I think the assaulter should be paying your vet bills.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Perhaps this is a bad comparison, but consider if this situation instead involved a drunk driver who hit your car, damaged the car and injured you. 

If dog laws applied, you'd then have to "quarantine" your vehicle for ten days, so you'd have to pay a taxi or Uber to get around. 

You'd have to pay all repair bills for your vehicle out of pocket.

You'd have to pay your medical bills out of pocket.

You'd have to wait 30 days for the courts to make a decision as to whether you could drive that car ever again, and the courts would possibly declare your car "dangerous" meaning you'd have to, say, only drive at certain hours and pay a ton extra for insurance. Or the courts might have your car removed and "destroyed" with no compensation.

That all seems so ridiculous, right! The drunk driver who hit you is completely responsible, and should be.

Likewise for this situation, only here a dog is involved and the laws are completely twised. You are the victim. The system is broken.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Muskeg said:


> Perhaps this is a bad comparison, but consider if this situation instead involved a drunk driver who hit your car, damaged the car and injured you.
> 
> If dog laws applied, you'd then have to "quarantine" your vehicle for ten days, so you'd have to pay a taxi or Uber to get around.
> 
> ...


It is standard to do a quarantine after a dog bite. The dog is being kept at home. It is not the same as a car accident and your analogy is a little off. The dog is being quarantined to ensure that it does not have rabies. Pretty standard stuff and not a big deal. If AC was worried the dog was truly "dangerous" or the bite was unprovoked the dog would be held at the AC facility pending a court case. My dog has at least 10 bites, he is "quarantined" after each bite. The "quarantine" is me keeping an eye on him for 10 days and proving that he has his shots and is healthy. 

The quarantine is standard and nothing to worry about.

Actually, the dog laws in this case are going to be the same as any other use of force or weapon. The reasonableness of the use of force will be evaluated. Since, the dog was intervening to protect the OP or handler there is going to be nothing to worry about as the story was told. You absolutely have the right to defend yourself against an attack and the dog in this case is a justifiable use of force. Things would be a whole lot more complicated and serious if the OP had used a gun and killed the suspect. There would be a much bigger investigation and if I were involved in that situation, I would get a lawyer. In this case, the dog is very far down on the use of force scale and I don't think a lawyer is needed. JMO


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Just a story to share. I was at a convenience store/gas station alone one night. There were some men hanging in the parking lot by their car that were acting very aggressive to me. I did not feel comfortable going back out to the parking lot alone. I stayed in the store a long time. The clerk asked me if there was a problem and I told him what had transpired. He led me to a back office in the store and told me to lock myself in and he would call the police immediately.

He called the police and went out and told the men to leave, they were trespassing and the police were on their way. (he had the front door keys in his hand prepared to lock that door too should they confront him). They took off. All was well. Police came and I gave descriptions. May seem like over reaction but these weren't just young guys drunk or high. 3 men, well dressed, German accents in a newer Mercedes and this was in the Florida Keys. They wanted me to get in their car and one had his hand under a long coat. (long coat in the Keys, right...)

Another incident waiting for a bus after dark in San Diego. Man pulls up and asks me directions, says he can't hear me so I lean over about 2 feet from his rolled down window and he points a gun at me and tells me to get into the car. I ran - blind panic but headed straight for the Denny's across the street- heard his screeching tires. Police never found him. Another guy tried to hold me up at knifepoint -middle of the day on a street packed with pedestrians. 

This stuff happens. Please be careful out there everyone.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Your dog is totally a hero. Mako did what every woman hopes her dog will do if she is being attacked.

Make sure you are very clear that the dog was inside your vehicle and provoked if anything further comes of the bite. I remember FL had laws that if your dog was reasonably defending its owner from a threat the bite wouldn't be held against the dog.

Don't say "my dog attacked" this guy to any cops or AC or anyone else. Say this man came into my car after me, I was in fear for my life, and my dog protected me.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

PS super friendly does not mean your dog won't protect you or doesn't identify a threat. My female is super friendly but she is so socialized that she is ON it if anything is out of the ordinary, requiring her attention. We call her alter ego Helga when she changes into the hardcore dog who can scare the pants off a grown man. A guy tried to approach me at an ATM one time with some lame excuse of borrowing a pen (I think he meant to mug me). My dog stuck her head out the driver's door and levelled this stare at him that stopped him in hiw tracks. She didn't even bark.

Obviously your dog knows when it is go-time!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Slamdunc- I know the analogy was off. But from what the OP said, a local dog was declared dangerous in a similar situation, a dog who was acting on property in justified self-defense. So that is why I dug out that analogy. I know it is off, for sure. 

Also, quarantine usually allows the dog only on the owner's property and only on-leash. Followed by a vet re-check after 10-days. Other states require quarantine at an outside facility. There are pretty serious fines and even jail time in many states if the owner is caught breaking that quarantine. For civilians, quarantine is more involved than just "keeping an eye" on the dog. 

This hits a personal note. I was attacked years ago, and my dog defended me from what would have been rape, for sure, based on what the guy was saying. I was knocked to the ground on my back. I would have happily used deadly force on the guy at that moment, had I access to it. This was in an incredibly remote area and without my dog there, help would not have come.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Muskeg,
That must have been terrifying and I'm glad that you are ok. I'm glad your dog was there as well. In your situation deadly force may very well have been justified. 

You are absolutely correct that breaking the quarantine could result in fines and in many places AC does random checks to insure the dog is at the residence. It is really not that involved for civilians, you simply need to keep the dog on your own property. Common sense would apply and one can not allow the dog to run loose if the yard was not fenced. 10 days in not that long a period of time to keep the dog at home. I have friends that had a trip planned that had to cancel because of the quarantine. Outside of that I don't think the quarantine is that big of a deal. Better than the dog being housed at animal control or a shelter, that would bother me.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Slamdunc said:


> I'm confused? Why do you need a lawyer, let alone two lawyers? Did you have the guy arrested for the assault on you? Was the guy arrested for anything besides his outstanding warrant (s)?
> 
> Why didn't the Officer on scene secure the charges for the two separate assaults on you? I am late tot this thread, but what do you think the mopes intentions were when he reached into your car and grabbed you? Was he planning on robbing you, abducting you, carjacking, sexual assault? All of these would be felonies and you wouldn't need your own lawyer as the victim of a crime.
> 
> ...


Sorry if my post wasn't clear! The first attorney I spoke with as from the DA office and will be handling the assault charges. And the only money of mine they are getting is whatever comes out of my taxes. 

The second attorney I retained for my own peace of mind regarding my civil liability and outcome for my dog. As when I spoke with AC the first time they did say that they would have to determine if Mako poses a danger. And we are living in a time where criminals suing their would be victims is not unheard of. TBH I probably did not need to fork over anything and could have played it all by ear, waiting to see ACs decision, waiting to see if the thug files a civil suit etc. I am just an impatient person. I need to think through all scenarios and have a plan for each one. The whole "what if" anxiety. 

He was arrested for his OW. I decided to press charges the next day and I went to the police station for that. The responding officer did ask me if I wanted to press charges. I had said I wasn't sure, he had given me a card with a report number and the contact information if I were to change my mind on the matter. 

I have no clue as to what his intentions were that night. I was in a public place, fairly heavy traffic. The best I can figure was he was enraged about my telling him off when he grabbed my butt in the store? I honestly have no clue and have not heard if he made a statement about it or what. 

Hope that clears it up a bit. 

And thank you for the book rec!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Ahh, ok that is great! I'm glad that you spoke with the prosecutor. I'm very glad that you decided to press charges, good for you. That takes guts, but you cover yourself as well if this mope wants to sue you for the dog bite. 

That clears it up for me, way to go!


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

"And we are living in a time where criminals suing their would be victims is not unheard of."

Bingo. 

I'd be doing exactly what you are doing, voodoolamb. Preventative legal consultation costs some money, sure. Being engaged in the whole AC process with good counsel is very much more efficient and I suspect significantly less expensive in legal fees than bringing in counsel after an adverse ruling has been entered (were there to be an adverse ruling). Regardless, the peace of mind and clarity that comes with professional legal counsel protecting one's interests when navigating bureaucratic processes is, well, priceless.

Also, a prosecuting attorney's duty is to the people of the State, not the victim. To a certain degree, those interests align but not completely. In this case, voodoolamb's Mako and her interest in his well being are well outside the prosecutor's scope of duty. 

Moreover, if the attacker were to seek civil liability against voodoolamb/Mako she'd need counsel and the sooner that counsel is up to speed and engaged the quicker such a frivolous claim could be dismissed.

Lastly, its not a 'broken system' if this criminal were to have the unmitigated gall to seek civil liability against voodoolamb. Its the finest system of justice in all of human history and it is designed to weed out the wheat (legitimate claims) from the chaff (frivolous claims). No, it is not foolproof. Corruption and even unintentional mistakes occur from time to time but it is the best system of its kind in existence. Don't begrudge the existing 'Very Good' for a non-existing 'Perfect'. 

Now that I've completed my rant on Defending Our Judicial System, I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad to hear an update Voodoo. I hope all goes well for you and Mako and if you can please update. I'm very curious to hear how your case plays out and truly hope for the best outcome!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A local business dealt with something similar except it was attempted robbery at night when the business was closed.

The business owner had gotten a dog from a (local well respected) protection dog trainer, GSD. Dog was trained for property protection.

Bad guy ignored warning signs about dog. Scaled fence and while trying to enter the building set off the alarm. He also got up close and personal with the dog who bit and held his arm until police arrived.

Bad guy did try to sue the business owner (civil) for the harm caused to him by the dog, judge threw the case out. 

Glad you are o.k. and bravo Mako!!!!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

The people like the offender in this case make me absolutely sick. None of this would have happened if he would have just minded his own business and left you alone. Of COURSE he said he needed to go to the hospital- people about to take the ride to county often get "Jailitis" and think they can get out of it, or turn around and be able to get the victim by needing hospitalization. We will be thinking of y'all!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I have an update!!!

The *insert many expletives here* man who assaulted me got a deal on the assault charge and plead guilty. I am fine with that as he was already facing serious consequences for his criminal activity unrelated to the attack on me, i wont ve dragged to court, plus it was a "you should see the other guy" type of thing. Mako certainly left him worse off then he left me 

And now the REALLY good news. I spoke with animal control today as I hadn't heard anything - it's not going down as bite history!!! We are in the clear! 

Dude has 3 years for the statue of limitations to file a civil suit, but otherwise this ordeal is over!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That's awesome news.  

I was hoping they would make the bite history "vanish". Sounds like everyone was on the same page. I'll bet this is a huge load off your mind.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Your dog is a hero. This guy was probably trying to rape you or at least rob you and your dog completely saved the day. Unfortunately in this day and age a lot of times when people or their dogs fight back it seems like they run into problems with the law. You never think of people doing these kinds of evil things till they try to do them to you and it changes you forever. Had a similar situation happen to me when I was young but having a gun handy saved me from god knows what. Cannot stress how important it is for people, especially women to be responsible for their own individual safety. So glad that you and your dog are okay.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's fantastic!So glad things turned out the way they should. Mako is a real hero!


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Fabulous news.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> I have an update!!!
> 
> The *insert many expletives here* man who assaulted me got a deal on the assault charge and plead guilty.
> 
> Dude has 3 years for the statue of limitations to file a civil suit, but otherwise this ordeal is over!


He pled guilty to an assault on you, that occured seconds prior to the bite...a bite that which your dog has no history of.

I can't see even the greediest of lawyers trying to take on his case. He'd be hard pressed to not be kicked out of a lawyer's office before a free consultation is finished.


----------



## faith5 (Dec 2, 2015)

So glad to hear this! You have a great dog, and it sounds like you're pretty thoughtful and thorough yourself, the way you handled everything.

It's always a relief when the justice system actually enacts justice.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow! I've just read this whole story front to finish-and so happy to hear it ended up RIGHT. Your dog is awesome- you must be very proud of him . And I think the perp will have learned at least one thing throughout this incident-dont *** with a woman with a dog!  Good job Mako!!!


----------



## Emmyboo (Feb 15, 2016)

I've been just browsing the forum, and read this thread from start to finish. I'm really glad that your dog protected you and that he won't get in any trouble for it. I don't know if my pup will grow up to protect me if necessary but it makes me more glad that I chose a GSD when I think about instances like these. Glad you and Mako are okay.


----------

